# Firestone Cruiser Identification?



## PeterScherer (Jan 14, 2014)

I went prowling in a gentleman's barn today and wound up purchasing 3 new bicycles; one of them is a Westpoint brand Muscle-Bike and I really don't need it, but the other two are Firestone-badged men's bicycles!

The first one is an Orange and Black CWC model I believe (based on the rear-axle flanges and set-screws).












 It has a New Departure rear hub, J.C. Higgins speedometer, false-tank insert, skip-tooth sprocket/chain, and rear rack. Serial number on the bottom of the crankcase is: 178-9-9A7

The second bike appears to be a Firestone Super-Cruiser style frame. 











I'm unsure of manufacturer, but on the bottom of the crankcase is a tag; the Model # is 180-1-9A57 and the Serial # is A1037646

I've been into bikes for a long while but only ever owned Schwinn's and such; so I'm wondering what years/models these two are? I'd also like some price estimates on their value since I can't find any similar examples on ebay, forums, or classifieds.


Thanks in advance for the help, I know that if any crew can identify these, it'll be The CABE!

~Peter


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jan 14, 2014)

the two big bikes are a Huffy and a Monark
the Huffy being the Firestone.


----------



## PeterScherer (Jan 14, 2014)

37fleetwood said:


> the Huffy being the Firestone.




Which one? The one with the tank & rack? If so, is there a listing of serial #'s to compare to?

~Peter


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jan 14, 2014)

my bad I didn't realize both were firestones. the one with the tank is a late '40's Huffy.
the Huffman serial project is here:
http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?1162-Huffman-serial-number-project


----------



## Mungthetard (Jan 14, 2014)

*Nice rescue*

Nice find,,,,,,, but why are they found in barns so many times?


----------



## PeterScherer (Jan 14, 2014)

37fleetwood said:


> my bad I didn't realize both were firestones. the one with the tank is a late '40's Huffy.




Are you sure? The serial number doesn't match any of those on that thread. There's no "H" in the number and I'm 100% positive that the Serial # is 178-9-9A7 (including the dashes, they are ALL stamped in that order).

~Peter


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jan 14, 2014)

I'm sure. the serial should be stamped on the seat post clamp, or the rear drop out.


----------



## PeterScherer (Jan 14, 2014)

Okay, I'll look tomorrow for a serial # on the seat clamp; I knew to look on the rear drop-out but the # being on the clamp would be a new one for me.  Thanks for the help!

~Peter


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jan 14, 2014)




----------



## PeterScherer (Jan 15, 2014)

Serial # on the seat clamp is: 9H357754, based on 37fleetwood's serial # thread, that makes it a 1949 model Huffman. Pretty cool and my oldest bike so far!


----------



## Dan the bike man (Jan 15, 2014)

Tell us about your car! Circa 1950?


----------



## PeterScherer (Jan 15, 2014)

Dan the bike man said:


> Tell us about your car! Circa 1950?




Close, 1953 Cadillac that is 100% original. No repaints, no repairs, no new parts; all factory assembled and untouched.  I just sold it actually on behalf of my dad as it's my father's side business to buy/sell classic cars. 


So, what are these bikes worth fully restored? I want to make sure that it's worthwhile tearing them down before I get into it. I really don't plan on selling any of my bikes, but I like to make strong investments and bicycle restorations can get expensive. :/

~Peter


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jan 15, 2014)

yeah, don't put too much into it. it's getting a little better, but the postwar Huffmans don't hold a lot of value. move prewar and it's a different story.
if it were an Indian badged bike, or a Customliner it might be worth it, but Firestones are the most common.


----------



## PeterScherer (Jan 15, 2014)

I know this will probably ignite a fire-storm here, but would it be more worthwhile to part these bikes out? I did some brief searches online for Late 40's Huffman parts and couldn't find much. I ended up paying $125 for all three bikes so I just hope I can get my money out of them if they aren't worth restoring.

I really enjoy the restoration process more than riding these bikes; choosing colors, finishes, etc... appeals to my creative side. 

~Peter


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jan 15, 2014)

worth restoring is a relative term. they're nice bikes, and if you plan on keeping it, go ahead and clean it up. if you are looking to sell it, don't put any more into it. you could part it out, or just sell it whole, I'm not sure the money will be much different.


----------



## PeterScherer (Jan 15, 2014)

I guess I'll have to see what they look like once they're cleaned up. I've been wanting to build some custom or tribute bikes for awhile and might go that route. I guess I got over-excited when I saw the Firestone badge and tank; but I guess not all bikes are what they seem...


----------

